# Paphiopedilum bellatulum and Paph. Muriel Constance



## Kavanaru (Jul 28, 2012)

I have shown these two plants before, but... I never get tired of them... The bellatulum is almost constantly in bloom...




Paphiopedilum belatulum by kavanaru, on Flickr




Paphiopedilum Muriel Constance by kavanaru, on Flickr


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 28, 2012)

WOW, Great stuff!


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 28, 2012)

super cute!


----------



## Dido (Jul 28, 2012)

Both are great


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jul 28, 2012)

Yes, I love them both. Go brachy's!!


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 29, 2012)

Lovely bloom!!!! Great plants!!!! Jean


----------



## abax (Jul 29, 2012)

The bellatulum blooms look wonderful with the foliage background in the photo. Both blooms are beautiful. I find that white Paphs. with freckles are very appealing.


----------



## nathalie (Jul 29, 2012)

Superbe bravo !


----------



## Stone (Jul 29, 2012)

Great growing Ramon!! How long have you had the bell?


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 29, 2012)

Stone said:


> Great growing Ramon!! How long have you had the bell?



I think, 6 or 7 years...

Here the whole plant, in April this year




Paph. bellatulum by kavanaru, on Flickr


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 29, 2012)

very well grown.
Love the MC


----------



## W. Beetus (Jul 29, 2012)

Great plants! The bellatulum is very nice.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 29, 2012)

W. Beetus said:


> Great plants! The bellatulum is very nice.



I agree!!!


----------



## eaborne (Jul 30, 2012)

Nice plants and blooms!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 31, 2012)

2 nice plants! What media are you growing them in?


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 1, 2012)

NYEric said:


> 2 nice plants! What media are you growing them in?



MC is growing semihydro.. Bellatulum in a mix of bark:charcoal:sphagnum:limestones... More or less 6:2:1:1


----------



## NYEric (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Aug 1, 2012)

Very nice and good growing!


----------



## busypotter (Aug 3, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 4, 2012)

gorgeous, both of them.... that bellatulum is so well-grown...


----------



## Clark (Aug 5, 2012)

Nice bellatulum you have there!


----------



## Rick (Aug 5, 2012)

Great looking brachies:clap::clap:


----------

